# Nochmal: Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe...



## Raducanu (16. Apr. 2010)

Ich habe jetzt von 10 Quellen 20 Verschiedene Meinungen gelesen:

Wie Pflanze ich neue Teichpflanzen am besten in Pflanzkörbe?

Was ich bis dato Ausprobiert habe:

- 100% Teicherde + oberste Schicht Rheinkies (8-16mm) -> 4-5 Tage brauner Teich und bei jeder Berührung des Korbs direkt eine braune Wolke
- 100% Maurer/Verlegesand + oberste Schicht Rheinkies -> Nach einen Tag was die hälfte des Sandes aus dem Korb gespühlt

Ich denke ich muß den Korb egal mit welchem Füllmaterial mit einen Vließ o.ä. auslegen damit das Füllmaterial nicht rausgespühlt wird.
Welches Material nehme ich dort.
z.B. http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/Teichpflanzen/Pflanzkoerbe-Duenger-etc/Ballentuch-gross.html
Außerdem lese ich dort was von ein Schieferton/Sand gemisch...

So langsam bin ich echt ratlos vor lauter Meinungen.

Ist das Ballentuch pflicht oder warum werden meine Körbe mit Verlegesand ausgespühlt...?


----------



## laolamia (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nochmal: Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe...*

hallo!

variante 2 und oben drauf nasse zeitung oder kuechenpapier dann einige steine zum beschweren und ab ins wasser 
ausser den seerosen hab ich keine koerbe, hab alles in den bodengrund gesteckt.

gruss marco


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nochmal: Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe...*

Hi,

na dann hier noch die 21. Meinung.

Wenn es geht, würde ich Pflanzen überhaupt nicht in Körbe pflanzen. In Gefäße gehören m.M. nur Seerosen und Folienkiller wie z.B. __ Schilf. (Wobei mir letzteres auch zu gefährlich wäre, denn Pflanzen sind wahre Ausbruchkünstler).

Die meisten "normalen" Wasserpflanzen holen ihre Nahrung in erster Linie nicht aus dem Substrat sondern aus dem Wasser. Die Wurzeln dienen vor allen Dingen auch der Standsicherung. Wenn es denn schon Körbe sein müssen, würde ich nur kleinere Kieselchen nehmen, so das die Pflanze nicht umkippt, die "Füße" aber rausstrecken kann.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist die Freilandpflanzung, mein bevorzuges Bodensubstrat ist Sand.

Edit: Für Sumpfpflanzen im Ufergraben gilt natürlich wieder was ganz anderes! Da gilt: Auspflanzen in ordentlich Schmodder!

Wie bereits erwähnt: Für Seerosen gilt anderes. Für die guckst Du hier.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nochmal: Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe...*

Ich stimme meinen Vorrednern voll zu, spar dir das Geld für die Körbe uns pflanz die direkt in Sand ein + stabilisiere die mit großen Steinen.

Ich hatte damals auch den Fehler gemacht und meine Pflanzenwurzeln sind sogar in der Teicherde verkümmert und stanken wie  nach dem befreien aus ihren Gefängnissen.


----------



## Raducanu (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nochmal: Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe...*

leider ist es nicht möglich direkt ins substrat zu pflanzen da ich ein steiles uder habe (gemauert) und das wasser bei 20cm tiefe anfängt. Diese zohne ist auch nur 40cm breit, so dass jeglicher sand direkt abrutschen würde.
Dieses werde ich nächstes jahr ändern (Denaigerohr + Steinfolie als abrutschschutz), dieses jahr muß ich mich erst noch mit pflanzkörbe behelfen...
und hier st das problem, dass der sand aus den körben gespühlt wird...


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nochmal: Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe...*

Dann leg die Körbe mit einer Lage Zeitungspapier aus, das löst sich irgendwann auf, aber dann haben die Pflanzen den Sand auch durchwurzelt.


----------



## Raducanu (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nochmal: Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe...*

werde ich so ma versuchen...
fahre übernächstes wochenende nach holland um mein teich mal ordentlich zu bepflanzen...derzeit ist es dort ehr mau...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nochmal: Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe...*

und solche hänge Pflanztaschen wären die nicht was für Dich ?


----------



## Raducanu (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nochmal: Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe...*

http://picasaweb.google.com/Raducanu983/Sonstiges#
Die Pflanztaschen sind doch gedacht von der Sumpfzone ins tiefere Wasser?!
Werde ich mir mal anschauen, aber für die Bepflanzung der Sumpfzone helfen sie mir nicht


----------

